# Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta in 2013



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2012)

I've been trying to get to the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque for years, and I think I've FINALLY managed to swing it.  Last night while goofing around at RCI.com, I snagged an exchange into Las Brisas de Santa Fe for the right week in 2013.  It shocked me to actually find an RCI exchange I'd want, for the week I'd want it, at a TPU I felt was fair, and all without requiring extra costs or hassles from RCI.  It's also oddly exciting to finally get something I've wanted for so long...   

So for those of you who know best, what sort of advice do you have for me about the balloon fiesta, about the Las Brisas timeshare facility, about Albuquerque, and about Santa Fe?  I drove through ABQ a gazillion years ago, but that was about it.  We plan to back up the Santa Fe week with a second week in Arizona and southeastern Utah, seeing Canyon de Chelle, Monument Valley, and the Moab area, including Arches and Canyonlands National Parks.

Any tips for the eager traveler?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Feb 6, 2012)

We love Santa Fe.  Stayed at Las Brisas a few years ago over Thanksgiving week.  Great location, an easy walk to the Plaza.  I think the units are all different, meaning no floorplan is exactly the same. We had a two bedroom two bathroom (2 story) unit.  No ammenities on site, but there was a washer/dryer in the unit, which is very nice.  The unit was roomy, and it was great having that second bathroom.  Wifi was available, but you had to be kind of in the right place to get it.

Some of our favorites:
- Bandalier National Monument
- Los Alamos
- Canon Walk
- Just walking around the Plaza

While I wouldn't say the dining is gourmet, which is fine with us, there are some very nice places to eat.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 6, 2012)

That is great.  Congrat's, would love to go there one year during the Balloon Fiesta.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> with a second week in Arizona and southeastern Utah, seeing Canyon de Chelle, Monument Valley, and the Moab area, including Arches and Canyonlands National Parks.


Whatever else you plan to see in Arizona, make time for Page, AZ, on Lake Powell. Go to the Upper Antelope Canyon and you'll see some of the most spectacular sights you've ever seen. Here's some  info and  photos. I got pictures just like those with just my point-and-shoot little camera. Breathtaking! Time is so that you're walking through around noon time to get those amazing shafts of light.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 6, 2012)

We also stayed in Santa Fe during the balloon fiesta.  If you're planning to see the mass ascension on one of the weekend mornings, get a room in Albuquerque for the night before.  Leave early in the morning so that you can beat the huge traffic jams to get there while the balloons are being inflated.  It's a really cool experience.

We enjoyed our stay there.  There is a lot to do if you like outdoor activities.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 7, 2012)

This is definitely on my bucket list. We have had friends flying there most  years, but as they have aged (and in some cases passed on) not so much any more. Our kids get a week off from school in October, but every year it is the wrong week. 

Sheila


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, lucky you.  I have been wanting to do this for some time as well.
I haven't had any luck getting a Santa Fe week in II.  Maybe I need to bank w/ RCI next year !!!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Oh, lucky you.  I have been wanting to do this for some time as well.
> I haven't had any luck getting a Santa Fe week in II.  Maybe I need to bank w/ RCI next year !!!



Thanks.  I've been watching the list in RCI for a long time, hoping to get a week at the right time of year.  There are a fair amount of RCI weeks available in Santa Fe, but this is the first time I've found one for the specific week the Balloon Fiesta is happening.  Always "this close" but never quite the right dates.  I was happy to stumble on this week, and I snatched it up as soon as I saw it.  

Now my next adventure on my shrinking bucket list will be trying to get to New Orleans for Mardi Gras week.  Another nearly impossible exchange to get...   

Dave


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 7, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> I've been trying to get to the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque for years, and I think I've FINALLY managed to swing it.
> 
> Dave



Yay!  Congratulations! My hubby and I lived in New Mexico when we were first married 1992-1996.  We went to the Balloon Fiesta every year.  It is one of those magical, unique experiences.  I'm sure you will love it!  

Make sure you eat some New Mexican food covered in roasted green chile, followed by a sopapilla with honey for desert.  You can't get anything that yummy outside of the state.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 7, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks.  I've been watching the list in RCI for a long time, hoping to get a week at the right time of year.



For people who belong to SFX, I got my week in Santa Fe through them at Villas de Santa Fe.  I was surprised, but very pleased, that they were able to get me that week too.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 7, 2012)

Lucky you!! That is on my bucket list. I am trying so hard to go this year. Trading Places is very hopeful that they will get it for me.  We shall see!!  shagy


----------



## Luanne (Feb 7, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> For people who belong to SFX, I got my week in Santa Fe through them at Villas de Santa Fe.  I was surprised, but very pleased, that they were able to get me that week too.



Also check Platinum Interchange.  They have a lot of Villas de Santa Fe.  I don't know how their availability is for this particular week though.


----------



## winger (Feb 8, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Whatever else you plan to see in Arizona, make time for Page, AZ, on Lake Powell. Go to the Upper Antelope Canyon and you'll see some of the most spectacular sights you've ever seen. Here's some  info and  photos. I got pictures just like those with just my point-and-shoot little camera. Breathtaking! Time is so that you're walking through around noon time to get those amazing shafts of light.


Absolutely gorgeous!  Are there any II-affiliated timeshares nearby (defined as within say one hours drive) so we can spend a few days exploring the area?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 9, 2012)

winger said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Are there any II-affiliated timeshares nearby (defined as within say one hours drive) so we can spend a few days exploring the area?


We had spent a few days in Sedona on the trip before we went to Page, AZ, but I'm not aware of any timeshares that would be an hour away. We stayed in a nice Days Inn motel. There might be timeshares in Flagstaff, but I don't know if they are II or RCI.


----------



## snippet (Feb 19, 2012)

the balloon fiesta is truly awesome.  I'm not a morning person, but it was worth it to getup in the wee dark hours of the morning to see the balloons fill and lift.  Even the evening ascensions are nice.  

Go eat at the Cooperage - awesome prime rib and salad.


----------

